# Warranty on purchasing online (SGR)



## varunparakh (Jan 5, 2012)

Visited a mobile store today, twas some famous branded outlet, dont remeber the name (poor mem ). Queried for SGR's price, they said 23k, i said what!! its available everywhere on  the internet at ~20k,they repleid, Internet par to miljaega and "price kal hi increase hui hai".

They also told me, an article in Dainik Bhaskar said, warranty on phones bought online, is not givev by Service Centres! I said, online it says Samsung India Warranty!

They replied with, "warranty jis se purchase kia hai, uske through milegi!" i.e you;ll have to first contact the online seller and then via him, you'll get the warranty! 

Is ol dis crap, or what? 

Special Offer - Samsung Galaxy R I9103 - BLACK | eBay

This link says, 1yr Samsung India Warranty! 

Worried and confused!! How stupid am i sounding! F**k!


----------



## Sarath (Jan 5, 2012)

Some online products have Dealer warranty which is as good as no warranty.

But most of the products have manufacturer warranty. 

Whether bought online or through store, for any problem you will have to approach the "Service centre" ONLY.

Even if you go to the same store guy the most he will do is to give you the service center address and number and nothing more. He isn't going to involve in repairing it or replace it. Same with online shopping, only difference is that all this happens over the phone / e-mail instead of in-person. 

So to say, online shopping is safe if it is through flipkart, letsbuy and other reputed portals. Ebay and sometimes heavy discounters like dealandyou etc sell products that have no warranty and call it dealer warranty usually of 3 months.

I bought my 7.5k speaker set from flipkart, mouse and KB worth 6k from letsbuy and primeabgb and many more. All those have manufactrers warranty which is as good as buying it in store but for more price. 

To summarise, HE is BLUFFING. 



> Special Offer : Samsung Galaxy R I9103
> 
> 1) This phone is procured directly from Samsung India and comes in a factory sealed box
> 2) This phone comes with 1 year warranty from Samsung India and ships in 3 days from the date of order
> 3) This ships from Bangalore, India and comes along with a VAT paid bill



^It looks completely legit. You go with it as long as you have a BILL


----------



## funskar (Jan 5, 2012)

arey get it from letsbuy re apply this coupon code u will get it for 19.5k nly re
.
- Buy Samsung Galaxy R i9103 at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## varunparakh (Jan 5, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Some online products have Dealer warranty which is as good as no warranty.
> 
> But most of the products have manufacturer warranty.
> 
> ...


That solves my problem! Wanted to hear the same, just for the sake of being assured!



funskar said:


> arey get it from letsbuy re apply this coupon code u will get it for 19.5k nly re
> .
> - Buy Samsung Galaxy R i9103 at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews



Which coupon ? ?   Gimme the code!


----------



## s_holmes (Jan 5, 2012)

Try this: LBCASHBACKcef5ba44. But do it fast...


----------



## varunparakh (Jan 5, 2012)

it works, but unluckily, i have an hdfc card! Wanted it on emi! #badluck


----------



## s_holmes (Jan 5, 2012)

Have a look at this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/150824-sulekha-selling-galaxy-r-rs-18989-go.html


----------

